# Feeling exhausted on Menopur - is this normal?



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I've had 4 days of stims so far and I'm on Menopur. I am absolutely bone achingly tired, I just don't know what's wrong with me! Is this a normal side effect? Last night I went to bed as usual, my DH had to get up early for work but I'm on nights tonight so thought I'd get an extra hour. I woke up hours later, basically I slept for 12.5hrs last night! And it's not the first time. I'm also pretty bloated but I had that with the drugs with all of my IUIs so I was expecting that. Wasn't expecting to feel this drained though! 😓💤


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes it definitely can be a side effect, unfortunately. While on menopur I would quite often fall asleep on the sofa in the afternoon or evening


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Same for me i was washed out. I was on 450iu for 12 days and i was completely drained in parts. About to have embryo transfer on Saturday so hopefully it was all worth it 😊 Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, girls and for reassuring me I'm not going mad! I'm only on 150iu cos I was an overresponder on IUI and only 4 days in so wasn't expecting to have any side effects really. 
Hi Sarahlo, how's it going? Nice to chat to you again, we chatted quite a lot during IUI! Sorry to hear things haven't worked out for you yet, fingers crossed this cycle is the one! 😀
On my way to work now and I just want to go to bed lol 😬🔫💤


----------

